
Ask HN: What engineering practices do best teams follow to excel? - sidcool
I am very interested in productivity, efficiency and well-being of a tech team.  What are some macro and micro practices&#x2F;thumb rules&#x2F;casual habits that you and your team follow to excel at what you do.<p>Sorry if a repost, and links to articles etc. welcome.
======
thecodemonkey
\- Always do code reviews

\- Focus on "Developer UX". Bottlenecks in codebase, testing, deployment, Q/A
pipeline can cause massive productivity issues.

\- Use a wiki to document infrastructure and internal practices (reducing
"tribal knowledge")

\- Focus on culture - in particular, we have great success with "Autonomy,
Mastery & Purpose" as one of the guiding principles.

\- Do 1-on-1's

